
Waymo releases dashcam footage of Arizona Crash - fabianhjr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhcyTOaHdv4
======
ralusek
What's crazy is that with enough learning from being trained by these freak
scenarios, we'll eventually be seeing reactions that actually turn an
unavoidable collision for a human into a near miss for the ai.

~~~
rasz
This collision was avoidable with good and attentive driver. Notice dangerous
situation on opposite lane @2 seconds into the video and starts paying careful
attention, @4 seconds its obvious whats going to happen, slam the brakes/speed
up/change to right lane. From watching enough dashcams on YT you could
probably estimate 1/100 of similar situations ends in lucky dodge. AI has a
chance of turning that ratio closer to 90/100.

